# Looking for a MUSICIAN to make a theme song for my YouTube videos



## Zel_____ (Aug 20, 2017)

(mods let me know if not allowed) I'm looking for a MUSICIAN to make custom theme music for me that I can use in my YouTube videos and promos. I'm looking for a main theme song, at least 5 minutes long, and maybe two complimentary pieces. No vocals needed, just music is fine. Electronic preferred, but acoustic guitar or violin could work. Looking for travel/adventure theme with a mysterious bent. PM (@zelaphas on telegram if you prefer) if you're interested with rates/quote and examples. Thanks!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 30, 2017)

I could give it a shot if you'd like


----------



## Zel_____ (Aug 31, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I could give it a shot if you'd like


Do you have some samples I could listen to?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 31, 2017)

I have a few here


----------

